# Where should I shop?



## d_lit_e (Sep 27, 2011)

I live in the Maple - Vaughan area and I would love to set-up a tank with community fish in my bedroom(how heavy/big of a tank should I get), I only want new equipment(the thought of water gushing out of a used tank really scares me). I am gearing towards 20-40g Long set-ups, I prefer the long tanks because I want to keep corydoras. I would also need a fish stand(preferably made of wood because I want it to be flat throughout the base). Last of all, I work long hours so I would love some opinions on which stores carry what I'm looking for before I make a trip there. Thanks!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

What's your budget? There's a Big Al's at Vaughan Mills, and they carry cheap (as in inexpensive, not poor quality) tanks of all sizes. If you're willing to shell out more cash, I recommend going to Aqua Inspiration and check out their Starphire tanks.


----------



## d_lit_e (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't think I'm willing to spend more than $400 for the tank, stand, filter(hang on filter is good enough for me) etc. I checked out Big Al's website but couldn't find any indication of what tanks they sell or how much they cost. Should I start out with a starter kit or should I pick out the equipment separately and how much should I expect to pay if I were to set-up a 40gallon non aquarium planted?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

d_lit_e said:


> I don't think I'm willing to spend more than $400 for the tank, stand, filter(hang on filter is good enough for me) etc. I checked out Big Al's website but couldn't find any indication of what tanks they sell or how much they cost. Should I start out with a starter kit or should I pick out the equipment separately and how much should I expect to pay if I were to set-up a 40gallon non aquarium planted?


BA sells most standard tank sizes. Since you're looking for 20-40g long set ups, I don't think they have any kits available.

If you have the space, I would recommend the 75 gallon (48x18x21). Tank + stand should run you about 250$, compared to a 40 breeder, which is about the same price as the 75 gal and largely the same footprint. I don't remember if they have a 20 or 33 long.

I would get my own stuff instead of the kit, as I don't like the Tetra filters that come with it (too noisy). The heater is okay, but preset. I would check out mops.ca for some deals on equipment: I've used them for my SW equipment.

Are you going planted or non planted? If going planted, you'll need to buy a 48" T5HO lights as well, which is 150 to 200$.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The Big Als Website is a seperate entity from the storefronts, and does not sell or price the tanks. You need to call or go instore to find that info. Remember to signup for their rewards points program before doing any large single purchase, and you could earn some money back to use on your next small purcase.

There is a 40 Long setup (Tank, glass lid, light, stand) at B.A. (Hamilton) but It's above your pricerange. I think it's a beautiful tank size! Especially for a Corydoras tank. With the height of the 40 Gallon tank, you wouldn't need the expensive High Output t5 lights, a couple normal output bulbs would do fine, and still give you some nice plant options.

I would say get the tank, glass lid, and one or a couple small heaters at Big Als. And then shop around or buy from hobbyists, a light & filter or two.

The stand could be bought new/used, scavenged, or some other peice of adequate furniture. At aquariums stores they tend to be the most expensive part of a small aquarium setup. Second hand the price gets better, but you may have to modify a bought stand by placing a peice of wood on top, as most of the stands you'd be buying would be for the slightly larger 75-90 gallons.


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

I know big Al's Mississauga had a real nice 55 gal. Kit with hood and stand for around $400.00. In regards to a kit with a tetra filter, although a tad noisy... It would certainly get you through until you save up to invest in a good canister filter or other type. There's deals out there.... I've even seen some decent 35 kits at walmart which would certainly do the trick to start out. Beware though. I started is hobby back when I was in my pre-teens with a 15 gallon.... You will want to grow fast!
Oh and I know petsmart is having grand opening at 427/Queensway this weekend... I would expect some door crashing specials!


----------



## d_lit_e (Sep 27, 2011)

Update: I went out PetSmart and bought a 29g starter kit by TopFin, along with a stand made for 36g tanks. I picked up some white gravel with a bottle of conditioner and the grand total was around $350. I have 3 feeder goldfish to start my cycle in the tank but I noticed that this basic filter might not be sufficient for biological filtration. Should I buy some porous media and shove it behind the filter pad or buy a better filter all together(please recommend a few)?
I'm quite new to all of this


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

d_lit_e said:


> Update: I went out PetSmart and bought a 29g starter kit by TopFin, along with a stand made for 36g tanks. I picked up some white gravel with a bottle of conditioner and the grand total was around $350. I have 3 feeder goldfish to start my cycle in the tank but I noticed that this basic filter might not be sufficient for biological filtration. Should I buy some porous media and shove it behind the filter pad or buy a better filter all together(please recommend a few)?
> I'm quite new to all of this


I probably would not recommend the tetra filters; as they are a little low end and they are loud. You could still use it, but add a Aquaclear 50, or a small canister.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

A 29G would be fine with an Emperor or a Penguin filter even which should run under $50. It's what I use on my 40g as well as my 30g tall. You can add a sponge filter if you feel the need for more biological filtration, if you want to spend more then grab the Aquaclear.


----------



## d_lit_e (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the replies everyone, I love this board because you guys are so helpful and nice. Well today I bought a Penguin 200 and now my tank has 2 filters running, the TopFin 30 and the Penguin 200. I was wonder if taking out the filter media of the TopFin 30 and replacing it with biomedia (ceramic rings/bio balls) would be better than having 2 mechanical filters. Any sugestions?
I also found out today that the 40lbs of gravel I bought from PetSmart is too big for live plants no live plants for me


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

-not all plants need gravel
-adding more biological media never hurts


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I faintly remember the pricing on the 20gal long I saw at BA @ North York. IIRC it was $38.99 new. 

Are yu thinking of having the tank setup on an extended night stand or something?

Buying used in the Buy/Sell/Trade area here can net you really good value to have more money in the pocket or more money to buy fish/products. If you're new to the used market basically used tanks go for $1/gal tank only. About $1.25-.50/gal if in near new condition but used. you also find gems like .50cents/gal but such deals would mean the seller just is selling it without putting any cleaning effort into the tank which the savings would mean you would have to do a little elbow grease cleaning.

EDIT: Didn't read the full thread. Didn't know you bought the tank already. If you want an Aquaclear check the B/S/T they can be had for ~$5-15 for a AC20 to AC30 which is like half off the retail used.


----------

